# Get rid of chip keys?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, I had wondered about cutting a plain key and taping the chip key to the column so the ignition would recognize the chip. The key with the chip would have to be concealed or other measures but it might allow for multiple keys to use that vehicle. 

Only drawback I saw was the ignition thinking there is a key in the ignition all the time, like not allowing locking doors or warning signals.

I only get fired up about it when I lose a key and face those ridiculous charges.

Bud


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to admit that I have never ran into this problem.

But a quick check found this.

Hopefully someone can say if it's right or not.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks!

Your suggestions might be helpful. The charges for that kind of thing are gross overkill for something that has a very limited value.

My car was equipped with those pain in the [rear] anti theft nuts on the wheels, but it was simple to just get rid of them, and replace them with normal nuts. (My car is 18 years old. Who'd going to steal the wheels? And put them on their 19 year old car?)


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.toyotanation.com/forum/...heap-4-key-starts-2016-prius-c-just-fine.html


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Ford keys are easy to configure if you have two good keys. I bought them for $10 on Amazon, had a hardware store cut them, then programed them myself. Cost nothing.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know if this a fact or not, but it has always been my understanding that if someone leaves their keys in their car and it is stolen that insurance might view that differently. Defeating the chip sounds like it might have a similar concern as the chip is a security feature.

Just a thought

Bud


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> but it has always been my understanding that if someone leaves their keys in their car and it is stolen that insurance might view that differently.


That is a myth. 
https://www.ryanagency.com/how-insurance-works/will-your-insurance-company-cover-a-stolen-car-if-you-left-your-key-inside

The above addresses the theft of the vehicle, not theft of property from the vehicle or the stuff that disappears along with the vehicle when it is stolen. Personal property inside the vehicle is covered by homeowners insurance, not auto. Your Homeowners Ins. may not cover the stolen property if the door is left unlocked or if you left the keys in the car. 

You may want to check for specific exclusions on the stolen vehicle coverage with your agent. Some policies exclude theft by a member of your household, or by an employee. 

Just a side note. 
Comprehensive is also the coverage that pays when your car burns up in the driveway. It seems a fair number of people dropped comprehensive coverage at the same time they dropped collision (some point after paying off their vehicle loan). They got a rude awakening when they found out that their auto ins (nor homeowners) would not pay for the parked cars lost in the wildfires. 
People that had comprehensive were paid.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our daughter lost her keys to her VW a couple years ago, we had to have her car towed to the dealer then another $400 for the keys. That is totally ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

My old Chevy ~2007, and my wife's Buick ~2013 had the chip key. But you could buy programmable blanks off Ebay, have them cut for $1, and program in the vehicle. Or just have the hardware store cut a blank that'll unlock the doors, but not start the vehicle. 

But my 2017 Chevy has this fancy laser cut key. I don't think the hardware stores can do anything for it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

BigJim said:


> Our daughter lost her keys to her VW a couple years ago, we had to have her car towed to the dealer then another $400 for the keys. That is totally ridiculous to say the least.


That's a scenario I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> That is a myth.
> https://www.ryanagency.com/how-insurance-works/will-your-insurance-company-cover-a-stolen-car-if-you-left-your-key-inside
> 
> The above addresses the theft of the vehicle, not theft of property from the vehicle or the stuff that disappears along with the vehicle when it is stolen. Personal property inside the vehicle is covered by homeowners insurance, not auto. Your Homeowners Ins. may not cover the stolen property if the door is left unlocked or if you left the keys in the car.
> ...


That illustrates the limits and pitfalls of insurance, which might be an interesting subject for another thread. (Maybe another poll?)

One of the main reasons I like older, cheaper cars is that comprehensive isn't necessary, since there's no bank's interest to protect. Cars like that also (usually) aren't stolen quite as much as newer ones. 

Cars come and go, and when they go, I just buy another cheap replacement, where someone other than me has taken the hit on the depreciation.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> One of the main reasons I like older, cheaper cars is that comprehensive isn't necessary, since there's no bank's interest to protect. Cars like that also (usually) aren't stolen quite as much as newer ones.


You might think that, but it really depends on year/make/model.
According to the National Insurance Crime Bureau, in 2017, the top 4 stolen vehicles were all older vehicles.

Make/Model. Year/# stolen. Total model stolen (all years)
1	Honda Civic 1998 (6,707) 45,062
2	Honda Accord 1997 (6,301) 43,764
3	Ford Pickup (Full Size)	2006 (3,151) 35,105
4	Chevrolet Pickup (Full Size)	2004 (1,970) 30,058
5	Toyota Camry 2017 (1,100) 17,278

Edit, the forum isn't accepting my spacing. In 2017 there were 45,062 Honda Civics stolen, of those the 1998 was the most of any year with (6,707) stolen.
Hope that helps deciphering it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

yeah I’d heard about that list too but the Lexus isn’t on it

So far


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

WOW!

And I thought $50 Dollars for my HD key was expensive.

Went to a bike rally and got two for $20.

Most cars aren't on the wanted list so having this type of security is BS.


This could be one reason.







Here are several more. Maybe insurance...................

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stolen+cars+in+water


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could install a bypass module like this one that is used with remote start kits. This one "learns" your key's chip code so you are able to remotely start the vehicle w/o a chip being present. Then if you want to use a plain key figure out a way to energize/activate the bypass from the ignition switch and not just the remote starter.

https://fortin.ca/en/products/evo-series/evo-key/


----------

